# Where To Get Canopy Light Switch



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I'm just wondering where I can buy canopy light switch. One of my canopy light switch got corroded by tank water and wont work anymore. So me and my dad will try to fix it as a little project for today or weekend depending if we get it asap.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Clint:

The same one will be hard to find. You may want to try Roger or King Ed to see if they have any kicking around.

If you are handy, you can get any light switch (the type with a threaded post) from Home Depot, redrill the hole and install the switch. May be around $5.

Why not buy a timer and simply hardwire the hood to bypass the switch completely.

If you really want to be adventurous, spray a little bit of WD40 into the switch and see if you can work it loose


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hi Clint:
> 
> The same one will be hard to find. You may want to try Roger or King Ed to see if they have any kicking around.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. Yeah I called Rogers and they didn't have just the switch you press to turn it on. So my dad is trying to find something in RONA.
Will try to do the other things you mentioned if we can't find just the pushy thing to turn the light on. Thanks.

If anyone else have any clue where I can find some, please post here


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

try lordco or napa. they have a big switch selection. i assume rona or home depot have them too but auto store will have the one you need.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i'd take Gordon's second suggestion, remove the broken switch connect the two wires and plug the thing into a timer.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> try lordco or napa. they have a big switch selection. i assume rona or home depot have them too but auto store will have the one you need.


Yeah my dad tried RONA and they didn't have it. 
Thanks for the suggestion. We'll try lordco and napa.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i'd take Gordon's second suggestion, remove the broken switch connect the two wires and plug the thing into a timer.


Yeah that will be my last resort if I can't find the switch thing. Cuz I don't really have a time when I switch on and off the light. It's just random :S


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, what you need is electronic components supplier store, so just use google and look for an electronics supplier in your area. Try to sort out the big ones, since they usually have variety in the thousands. When you arrive at the store it should look like a large warehouse with lots of isles and isles of different switches. There you can choose the size and type (whether push button or flip or or even rotating) and make sure to match the VOLTAGE and CURRENT, as choosing the wrong values can cause it to melt under operation. If you are not sure ask the staff there they will be able to help you out. I recently moved here from Toronto so I wouldn't know which stores are best here in BC, but if you were in Toronto I could point you to the right place.

Good luck.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Try a Lighting store...they often carry all sorts of switches for lamps etc...I like the idea of just hard wiring and then add a timer...fish will like the consistent hours too!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

alesserfate said:


> Hey, what you need is electronic components supplier store, so just use google and look for an electronics supplier in your area. Try to sort out the big ones, since they usually have variety in the thousands. When you arrive at the store it should look like a large warehouse with lots of isles and isles of different switches. There you can choose the size and type (whether push button or flip or or even rotating) and make sure to match the VOLTAGE and CURRENT, as choosing the wrong values can cause it to melt under operation. If you are not sure ask the staff there they will be able to help you out. I recently moved here from Toronto so I wouldn't know which stores are best here in BC, but if you were in Toronto I could point you to the right place.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ what he said.. .electronics store

RP electronics on lougheed highway comes to mind... do a quick search, they have an online cataloge


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah just bypass it.. happened to my boyfriends heat lamp for the corn snake, so he managed to get it onto the ON positon, and then he just bought a cord with a switch built in, and used the cord switch to turn it on and off. And now everything is on timers. Managed to actually find a good deal at princess auto - a power bar with 2 plugins that are connected to a timer, and the rest of the slots are not. So both my tanks lights are in the timer spots and go on at 9 and off at 9, and then the rest of the tank accessories are plugged into either the rest of the power bar or another wall socket. Cost ten dollars I think.


----------

